
An end to spaghetti power cables - kirubakaran
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7575618.stm
======
blogimus
I wonder if this would have any disruption on implanted devices like
pacemakers?

And I'm kind of surprised there's no mention of Tesla's legacy on his wireless
power transfer experiments.

<http://www.pbs.org/tesla/ll/ll_colspr.html>

